# B-17g and P-51D data plate location?



## von hahn (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi. I was wondering, would anyone on here be able to tell me where the manufacturer's data plates on B-17Gs and P-51Ds were located on the aircraft? Were they rivetted to the exterior of the aircraft near the empennage like on modern airplanes or were they on the inside?

I've attached photos of modern replicas (photos courtesy of Amazon and Worthpoint).

Any info would be gratefully received.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2021)

The P-51D plate is located on the left side of the cockpit by the pilots seat...


----------



## mjfur (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## mjfur (Feb 11, 2021)

Left & Right side of tunnel that goes under the cockpit.


----------



## von hahn (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks fubar and mjfur. So the data plates were all inside the aircraft then. That's interesting. Thank you for the help!


----------

